
JavaScript Symbol.thenable Proposal - snek
https://github.com/devsnek/proposal-symbol-thenable
======
vec
Can we not introduce a dirty hack into the formal specification solely to work
around an edge case introduced by another dirty hack that's already in the
formal specification?

------
saagarjha
Will this thing really be called "thenable"? Has nobody suggested a better
name?

~~~
snek
The well known name of this behaviour is "thenable" and i think it's best to
stick with well-known.

------
twiss
This would also solve the case of objects that pretend to have _every_
property as a function, e.g.:
[https://github.com/slmgc/Nothing](https://github.com/slmgc/Nothing)

------
JBReefer
But why?

------
tantalor
If this property would override default behavior, then it should be set to
true, not false, i.e., not_thenable=true instead of thenable=false.

~~~
wilg
Not sure I buy that. Seems like avoiding the double negative is worthwhile.
Not all default values need to be false, do they?

~~~
optimuspaul
If you consider that not setting it results in undefined which would evaluate
to false then they are correct. But I don't think that needs to be the case.
In reality you can default to whatever you want in which case I agree with
you.

